# BH Rules: "animal rights approved collar or harness"



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

I have been reading BH rules test rules and I noticed one of the rules if for a dog to wear "animal rights approved collar or harness". 

I'm not sure exactly what it is and if somebody can give some information on that specific collar or harness?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

fursaver was the required collar for all phases.


----------



## Bcannie (Jul 8, 2009)

The new IPO rules now state that for the BH portion only a leather collar is acceptable.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Bcannie said:


> The new IPO rules now state that for the BH portion only a leather collar is acceptable.


I'm not sure where you read that. Here'e the text from the latest IPO rules which indicates to me that for bh choke and other humane collars are acceptable.


The handler (HF) must carry a leash with him throughout the trial. This includes that the dog wear a 
simple, single-row loose-fitting choke collar, which is not hooked to the live setting. Other collars, such as 
leather collars, flea/tick collars, pinch collars, etc. are not permitted during the trial. 
These rules do not apply to the BH trial with the behavioural test, as here other collar attire is permitted.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

> animal rights approved collar or harness


Where did you read this?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

http://www.fci.be/circulaires/55-2011-annex-en.pdf

Pg 7:
"The handler (HF) must carry a leash with him throughout the trial. This includes that the dog wear a simple, single-row loose-fitting choke collar, which is not hooked to the live setting. Other collars, such as leather collars, flea/tick collars, pinch collars, etc. are not permitted during the trial.
These rules do not apply to the BH trial with the behavioural test, as here other collar attire is permitted.

Collar requirement / Carrying a leash
Due to insurance liability reasons the handler is to carry a leash with him for the duration of the trail 
It can be worn around the handler (clasp side away from the dog) or out of sight, this includes that the dog is to always have a collar on. The judge, therefore, must maintain a visual check that this is the case at all
times. The choke collar may not have spikes, claws or other hooks. It must be worn loose. So-called
flea/tick collars must be removed prior to the trail.
The type of choke collar, especially in regards to its weight, may not deviate from the normal marketed
products. If suspicion arises, then the judge can request that the collar be changed. This, however, must take place prior to beginning the phase. If suspicion also arises as to fraud in view of a spiked collar or
the like, the judge will disqualify the handler from further testing.
Entry in the scorebook: “Disqualification due to unsportsmanlike conduct”
All previous points are deleted.
For the Tracking phase the dog may wear a harness in addition to the choke collar or a vest"


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

P 24:

"From the basic position, the dog, wearing a certified commercial collar or harness meeting animal protection laws, is to follow the handler happily on lead."


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Our Club had a Skype meeting with Doug Deacon, head judge of the GSSCC (German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of Canada), and went over the new allowance for a flat collar or a harness for the BH. Basically, a regular flat buckle collar, OR a regular harness is now allowed for the BH. 

My take on the harness thing is that it would preclude harnesses that have a corrective action to prevent pulling, or correction collars.


----------



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

I googled search "how to train for bh german shepherd" and I found a breeder's web page that mentioned of a particular collar to use. The post was dated March 25 2012. 

 1. On Lead Heeling (15 points). Command:" Heel" ("Fuss")

From the basic position at the command "Heel" ("Fuss"), the on-lead dog, wearing an animal rights approved collar or harness, follows the handler gladly. The lead may not be on the live ring of the collar.


----------



## HundenHaus (Mar 9, 2007)

So I was not sure exactly how the collar looks like or exactly what "animal rights approved collar" is. There are so many collars out there and not sure exactly what kind to use and which is effective or should I say good to use. I was also surprised to find out that a harness can be used.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Our Club had a Skype meeting with Doug Deacon, head judge of the GSSCC (German Shepherd Schutzhund Club of Canada), and went over the new allowance for a flat collar or a harness for the BH. Basically, a regular flat buckle collar, OR a regular harness is now allowed for the BH.
> 
> My take on the harness thing is that it would preclude harnesses that have a corrective action to prevent pulling, or correction collars.


It doesn't preclude choke collars as long as the leash is on the dead ring.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

pfitzpa1 said:


> It doesn't preclude choke collars as long as the leash is on the dead ring.


Yes, you are right. They are allowed on the dead ring.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

That is odd. I am disliking some of the rule changes. I will continue using a FurSaver on the dead ring.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

VonKromeHaus said:


> That is odd. I am disliking some of the rule changes. I will continue using a FurSaver on the dead ring.


I agree, my personal gripe is the BH platz in motion changing to stop-sitz-pause-platz-go. My dog has no problem but I see other dogs in the club who's owners worked hard to get the platz perfected, now having problems with the sitz part of the platz.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

To me they made it easier, but yes, I find it ridiculous. My own dog does a beautiful sitz and platz in motion, now it is essentially useless according to the rule change!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm just doing it the old way, since it's the same for the actual Schutzhund titles (besides the 15 paces out, which we've already been doing). I'd rather take a point hit on a BH where it doesn't matter then have to train the dog the same exercise two different ways.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I'm just doing it the old way, since it's the same for the actual Schutzhund titles (besides the 15 paces out, which we've already been doing). I'd rather take a point hit on a BH where it doesn't matter then have to train the dog the same exercise two different ways.


You know, I was thinking about doing the exact same thing but opted to use the new way. Maggie does both well but her platz from sit is super fast (she throws herself into the ground) where as from motion it takes her a little bit longer to stop and assume the platz. I opted for crispness but intend to dump the new way as soon as bh is over.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I train for the 3 so will just have to take a point loss in the BH.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

For some reason I was thinking it was more than a points loss. I wasn't comprehending things well this morning! lol I will continue to do it the old way since my dogs all know that and the Schutzhund title rules haven't changed that!


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

lhczth said:


> I train for the 3 so will just have to take a point loss in the BH.


For a second I thought our TD joined the forum! almost a deja vu


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Packen said:


> For a second I thought our TD joined the forum! almost a deja vu


 Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I've heard conflicting reports from different judges on how to to the BH. Some have said that you can do it the new way with the pause, but do not have to. You can still do it the old way with a true out of motion with no point loss. Others have said if you do it the old way there is a point loss. 

I train for SchH, so will be training a full out of motion. Whether I'll do it that way in trial or add the pause I suppose will depend on the preference of whatever judge happens to be there. I'll be using the standard fursaver collar that I always have for the BH too.

Hopefully some of these questions on exactly how the new rules will be implemented will be answered in the coming months as trial seasons start up and we get to see them in real life, rather than reading about them and what seems to be some varying oppinions about how they are to be judged.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Just curious- why would some of you guys perform a different command (out of motion down) instead of what is required (pause, sit, down, whatever) just because you also are training for something else? Why not teach the dog a command rather than a memorized routine? Should not the routine be irrelevant to the dog obeying the command?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

It has nothing to do with "teach a command vs a memorized routine". The new BH rules allow for a much easier version of the out of motion than is required at the SchH levels. It used to be the same required for both. 

The easier version is almost a training version, not the real thing. Some people would prefer to teach the real thing and use it in trial, especially as they will have to at higher levels, rather than fall back on an easier training version when trialing for the BH. Partly because most SchH people consider the BH sort of a pain in the butt, rather pointless, obstacle that has to be overcome before they can get to the real trial.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

lhczth said:


> Is that a good thing or a bad thing?


A great thing! From day 1 at training we get it ingrained in our heads, "train for the 3" everything else will just line up. For example we never teach blinds 5-6 for the 1, we run all 6 from day 1, when it is time to trial for the 1 we just run the dog on 5-6, same for the 2, that day we run the dog 3-4-5-6.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Interesting. Since I don't yet participate in this sport, I guess I'll have to accept that you probably know what you're talking about.  

It is certainly more cut and dry in agility. If the course calls for a jump wrap- you better do a jump wrap. You aren't allowed to do your own thing if you want to qualify for advancement. (Well... at low levels, you _aren't_ required to do a perfect run. So that's not entirely true.)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Willy, it would be like asking why you wouldn't *just* train six weaves instead of all twelve if CPE Level 2 only has six weaves.

The BH is a pass/fail exercise so I personally don't care about the possibility of a point here or there. We are allowed to make minor mistakes and advance.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

But the BH is the precursor to SchH. And in fact in low levels of agility, you *do* train for just six weaves instead of twelve. It's kind of a right of passage, I suppose. More importantly, once I've trained for twelve poles, I absolutely expect my dog to still be able to do six, which is why I don't understand why asking for a pause-sit-down is such a big deal even after an out of motion down is trained. Sure- it's easier. So what?



Liesje said:


> The BH is a pass/fail exercise so I personally don't care about the possibility of a point here or there. We are allowed to make minor mistakes and advance.


Now this I didn't know... I thought you had to earn a certain amount of points over three trials in order to advance. Makes more sense now.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Nope, there are a minimum amount of points required in a BH to go on to the second part, but there are a set amount of points that can be taken in any one exercise. For example, even if the dog totally misses the sit in motion, say it stands or downs, the dog can still earn 5 of the 10 pts. 

Only one trial is required to earn the BH.

Funny, the people I know who compete in agility train for all twelve and not 6. Their goal is a MACH and the lower levels are just the stepping stones to the upper levels.


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Great, so they dumbed down the rules once again....what next? 

Changes I saw were:
Sit Exercise - Handler stops after 10 to 15 steps and gives Sit Command while in Basic Position, then leaves 15 steps.
Down with Recall Exercise – Handler stops after 10 to 15 steps and gives Down Command while in Basic Position, then leaves 30 steps



Not sure on the language.....does this mean you pause, give the command, then move on?  I guess it doesn't necessarily mean the dog has to sit first before downing? In any case, hate it. Why was this change deemed necessary?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Willy it's just a matter of one's goal. For example, if my goal is to have a very clear 2o2o, I'm going to have my dog actually pause during a trial, even if it costs us a little time, not train a 2o2o and then allow him to do skip it in trial or just revert to a poor running contact. That's how I treat the BH. *Not* pausing on my out of motion exercises is absolutely not going to fail my BH and like Chris is saying, it might be no point deduction at all. Either way I don't care because a BH is pass/fail, some places don't even say the point totals as long as the dog passes, and my ultimate goal is to have crisp out of motion exercises for the SchH3. Plus, I already trained my dogs and then the rules changed, but only for the BH.

Actually for me I'll admit that the new rules are not in fact easier. My dogs are more likely to break if I give a command, then pause, then continue moving than they are if I give a command and keep moving at the same time.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation Lies!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Something that most people in this country don't realize is that, at least in Germany, in order for the GSD to be able to do any of the other sports like agility they also must pass the BH. When they made it easier they didn't just make it easier for those of us working towards the IPO3. They also made it easier for those who don't ever have to do an in motion exercise again. This is also why the gun fire was removed a number of years ago.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

DunRingill said:


> Changes I saw were:
> Sit Exercise - Handler stops after 10 to 15 steps and gives Sit Command while in Basic Position, then leaves 15 steps.


This one always confuses me. basic Position IMO is handler standing with dog sitting to handlers left. So if you assume basic position for the sit exercise, the dog is already sitting.....

Will they deduct points if your dog sits automatically when you stop and before you call "Sitz"?

My dog will sit automatically if I stop and move if I move. If i tell her to sitz as we are stopping, she will stay sitting when I move forward. 

Is the rule saying that you stop, the dog automatically sits, you then say sitz (even though the dog is already sitting, but implying a stay) and then move forward?

For the down with recall there is no sitz command, the dog is expected to assume basic position before the platz is given.

From IPO rules...
"Each Individual exercise begins and ends with the basic position. The dog sits at the left side in a straight, 
calm and attentive manner next to the handler with his right should blade level with the handler’s knee"


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

pfitzpa1 said:


> This one always confuses me. basic Position IMO is handler standing with dog sitting to handlers left. So if you assume basic position for the sit exercise, the dog is already sitting.....



I was wondering about this too. I THINK what is really meant is that the handler is in the basic position. That would make a little sense: pause (handler in heel position), give command, then handler continues moving forward. I think it would be dumb to insist on a sit before having the dog platz, you get better position if the dog downs from a stand.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The basic position at beginning and end of the exercise for the out of motions refers to the basic position *before* the build up (heeling). Not the dog taking basic position before downing, as that is the middle of the exercise, not the beginning or end.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Chris Wild said:


> The basic position at beginning and end of the exercise for the out of motions refers to the basic position *before* the build up (heeling). Not the dog taking basic position before downing, as that is the middle of the exercise, not the beginning or end.


I dunno, for the platz/recall we were told that (new rules) you make your dog sit first then issue the platz. This is the IPO text for the platz recall.

"After 10 to 15 paces the handler assumes the basic position and commands “Platz/Down”. He 
continues another 30 paces and turns facing the dog."

For Sitz in motion the text is..

"After a minimum of 10 to 15 paces the handler assumes basic position and commands the dog to “sit” and goes 
another 15 paces and turns facing the dog"


This basic position in platz/motion seems to imply the dog is sitting, no?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

pfitzpa1 said:


> I dunno, for the platz/recall we were told that (new rules) you make your dog sit first then issue the platz. This is the IPO text for the platz recall.
> 
> "After 10 to 15 paces the handler assumes the basic position and commands “Platz/Down”. He
> continues another 30 paces and turns facing the dog."
> ...


Well see that's what confuses me, it says "*the handler* assumes basic position"......leading me to think you can tell the dog "platz" without having the dog sit first. At least that's what I'm going to do, I am NOT going to have my dog sit first and then platz.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I think the difference between basic position and sit should be pretty clear to the dog. I'll give an example. If I'm heeling my dog and stop we are in a basic position. If I take a step forward, he'll take a step forward. If I tell him "sit", then take a step forward he won't budge. 

So at least in one case, the difference is clear. I'm guessing that most dogs will be able to make this distinction if not already then with a little bit of training.

As far as the platz, I'm guessing it's similar to the way we put the dogs in a long down no? I'll walk to the marker and stop - at this point the dog is sitting on my left side in the basic position - then I give the platz command and he'll lay down. Is that accurate?


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

ayoitzrimz said:


> Well I think the difference between basic position and sit should be pretty clear to the dog. I'll give an example. If I'm heeling my dog and stop we are in a basic position. If I take a step forward, he'll take a step forward. If I tell him "sit", then take a step forward he won't budge.
> 
> So at least in one case, the difference is clear. I'm guessing that most dogs will be able to make this distinction if not already then with a little bit of training.
> 
> As far as the platz, I'm guessing it's similar to the way we put the dogs in a long down no? I'll walk to the marker and stop - at this point the dog is sitting on my left side in the basic position - then I give the platz command and he'll lay down. Is that accurate?


Yeah, that's my take too. I think we're just debating what "basic position" means and if it means the same thing all the time, and does "handler assuming basic position" always mean handler and dog.. I think it always means stopped with the dog in a sit at your LHS.


----------

